# Food Question...?



## fireburnin2013 (May 25, 2009)

So i have these Tetra brand sun-dried baby gammarus shrimp and i never feed them except for if i go away for the weekend or im gonna be really busy. and even then i only give them one. but i dont know if i should. they eat them.. but i dont know. help?

:-?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think the shrimp will hurt them. Just break them into small pieces so they can eat them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just did a search for sundried gammarus shrimp and found an answer on Yahoo answers. Someone asked if it was ok to feed bettas sundried gammarus shrimp and the answer was yes. This person said they have been feeding it to their bettas and they loved it.


----------



## fireburnin2013 (May 25, 2009)

alrighty thank you


----------



## dawn13 (Apr 30, 2009)

I wanna get some bloodworms for my fish. Do I have to do anything special to them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you get the freeze dried, you need to rehydrate them before feeding to prevent digestive problems. If you get frozen, chip off a piece from a cube, and thaw it out in some tank water.


----------



## dawn13 (Apr 30, 2009)

I did get him the freeze dried and he loves them. He goes crazy every time I give him some. I give him 2 bloodworms everyother day. Is that too much, should I do it once a week.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You might want to just give it to him once or twice a week.


----------



## dawn13 (Apr 30, 2009)

ok thanks


----------

